# Spartan 300 Bouncing Around.....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Anyone have a Spartan 300 with the optional pneumatic wheel kit that stays put ? I'm growing tired of the machine bouncing/dancing around. I love the tires for stairs and mobility but man.... I almost need another guy just to hold the thing down :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

You're supposed to put like 3 pounds of air in them...nearly flat so it cushions the ride up and down steps.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Weren't you the guy that was sooo happy you got a spartan?

Shoulda got this:thumbsup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> You're supposed to put like 3 pounds of air in them...nearly flat so it cushions the ride up and down steps.



The problem is when the drum is rotating, it gets rocking and dances all over partly because of the squishy tires. The larger diameter tires has also tilted the machine forward making it rest on the most forward part of the pointed frame.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Weren't you the guy that was sooo happy you got a spartan?
> 
> Shoulda got this:thumbsup:



No thanX. I think I'll always be a drum guy. Other than the bouncing around (which I hope to cure) it's a great machine.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When the cable rolls up unevenly it will dance. This happens to the Ridgid K-750 K-7500 and the Spartan 1065, it is more noticeable in the 300 due to its small size and the type of tires. I found when my machines do this I send the cable out the full 100' and roll it up again it solves the problem.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought my first drum machine last week. Its the general Mini Rooter. I had been eyeing it for a while on display at fergusons. And like every other cool tool that they buy, it sits, and sits, and sits some more, until my hook up there calls me and asks me if Ill take it below cost. And I did, ugain. I used it the same day on a kitchen sink clog. It was island vented, and the machine worked flawlessly. I have been a sectional guy my whole plumbin life. But, i like this little machine. It will come in very handy. No more cables slappin around inside someones home. My only gripe with it, is its weight. It is a stout little bashterd, so i orderd the dolly for it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> When the cable rolls up unevenly it will dance. This happens to the Ridgid K-750 K-7500 and the Spartan 1065, it is more noticeable in the 300 due to its small size and the type of tires. I found when my machines do this I send the cable out the full 100' and roll it up again it solves the problem.


 
I've noticed the exact same thing. Basically it's an imbalance in the drum. I've also seen the spindle that runs down the center of the drum get bent and this will cause it to wobble. 

Is your machine brand new?








Paul


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I've noticed the exact same thing. Basically it's an imbalance in the drum. I've also seen the spindle that runs down the center of the drum get bent and this will cause it to wobble.
> 
> Is your machine brand new?
> 
> ...




Yes it's brand new, the dancing comes and goes both ways throughout a 100' run. After adding the pneumatic tires the machine is now tilted forward and is resting on the very front of the pointed frame. It used to lay flat on the frame with the stock wheels.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Yes it's brand new, the dancing comes and goes both ways throughout a 100' run. After adding the pneumatic tires the machine is now tilted forward and is resting on the very front of the pointed frame. It used to lay flat on the frame with the stock wheels.


Take the 20's off. It will void the warranty.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

slickrick said:


> Take the 20's off. It will void the warranty.





Genuine Spartan accessories void the warranty


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Genuine Spartan accessories void the warranty


It's a joke son, a joke.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I set mine on small pieces of junk carpet. It doesn't stop the movement, but it does dampen it a bit.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Take the 20's off. It will void the warranty.


 And the speedometer will be off.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes but the 20s look so cool and that's why you buy a Spartan to being with.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well Spartan is by far the coolest machine... and the uncoolest machine I would say is a Marco.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Well Spartan is by far the coolest machine... and the uncoolest machine I would say is a Marco.


I agree, you can't look at a Spartan and not be impressed. As for Marco, I bought one in the early 70s because their factory is 10-miles from me. We may have used it once or twice and then put it back in the shop. 

Mark


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> Yes but the 20s look so cool and that's why you buy a Spartan to being with.
> 
> Mark




Who runs 20's anymore ? They are 24's :thumbsup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

This is why I like the old school sled style No bouncing, no wobble.
Solid work platform even on uneven ground soft dirt etc. Stand it up for over head drains too :thumbsup:


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I bought my first drum machine last week. Its the general Mini Rooter. I had been eyeing it for a while on display at fergusons. And like every other cool tool that they buy, it sits, and sits, and sits some more, until my hook up there calls me and asks me if Ill take it below cost. And I did, ugain. I used it the same day on a kitchen sink clog. It was island vented, and the machine worked flawlessly. I have been a sectional guy my whole plumbin life. But, i like this little machine. It will come in very handy. No more cables slappin around inside someones home. My only gripe with it, is its weight. It is a stout little bashterd, so i orderd the dolly for it.
> 
> I bought the same one a few months ago on ebay for $280 with 75' cable. It looks like the guy used it once. I also bought the dolly and I am thinking about the cable feed. Great machine I love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Try c clamping some 1x2 to the bottom of the front of the frame to bring the front level with the back that will definitely help with the rocking of the machine good luck


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

3Peasdrain said:


> Try c clamping some 1x2 to the bottom of the front of the frame to bring the front level with the back that will definitely help with the rocking of the machine good luck



I was thinking of welding a piece/pieces on the bottom to bring it up to even :thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I never had any issues moving the rod around with the stock tires. Yea the inflatable ones are nice, but as you can see the draw back of them. I would try using the stock tires for a week and see how much difference it is to move the machine around and how it sits while rodding.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.gorlitz.com/drain-cleaning-machine/info_17.html this big boy will do it all. with a spartain type cable feed, I carry an industrial roll of clear plastic wrap(celophane) to wrap around reel when inside to keep from slinging, plus a shield that gorlitz also sells. I always thought this and the big spartain were the TOP OF THE LINE http://www.gorlitz.com/drain-cleaning-machine/info_17.html


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

The last few days I have been chocking off a wheel with a couple of $1.00 door stops :laughing: Seems to work great and they easily fit in my bucket :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey asstyme your name fits you well.Maybe someday when i make the big bucks you make i can call myself asstyme too


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3Peasdrain said:


> Hey asstyme your name fits you well.Maybe someday when i make the big bucks you make i can call myself asstyme too


???​


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> ???​


Just a newbie idiot that didn't start off well now he's flaming us...:whistling2:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/house-traps-7358/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Just a newbie idiot that didn't start off well now he's flaming us...:whistling2:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/house-traps-7358/


 ahh I see thanks


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

3Peasdrain said:


> Hey asstyme your name fits you well.Maybe someday when i make the big bucks you make i can call myself asstyme too





I guess 3 peas for a brain is better than 2 :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

3Peasbrain said:


> I have a Single Digit IQ! :thumbup:


Okay... Whatever you say bud...:whistling2:


----------



## CSP Drain (Jun 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> When the cable rolls up unevenly it will dance. This happens to the Ridgid K-750 K-7500 and the Spartan 1065, it is more noticeable in the 300 due to its small size and the type of tires. I found when my machines do this I send the cable out the full 100' and roll it up again it solves the problem.


I do the same thing and it works every time.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking at buying a older main line Spartan. It's not a 2001 model or a 300. Its older, maybe 90's time period. It's in good shape, and the guy wants 500 for it. What you think? It's got 3\4 cable and in good shape.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> I'm looking at buying a older main line Spartan. It's not a 2001 model or a 300. Its older, maybe 90's time period. It's in good shape, and the guy wants 500 for it. What you think? It's got 3\4 cable and in good shape.


If its a 1065 for 500 bucks, and it runs good, its well worth it.


----------



## FrancisD (Jun 24, 2010)

Will said:


> I'm looking at buying a older main line Spartan. It's not a 2001 model or a 300. Its older, maybe 90's time period. It's in good shape, and the guy wants 500 for it. What you think? It's got 3\4 cable and in good shape.


Yes, the 1065 version is best for your need. It's the must bang for a buck.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I got the Spartan 1065. I also got a old Spartan 100. The 100 needs a new drum and some repairs, but the guy through it in for free. Anyone need Spartan 100 repair parts? The cart is still in good shape.


----------

